

WordPress.com hosted websites are down (It's back up after 1 hr) - melvinram
http://techcrunch.com/

======
blehn
I don't understand why people get so bent out of shape about this sort of
thing (see also: rackspace, twitter, gmail, etc). Do they expect 100.00%
uptime? There are 8760 hours in a year, I'm not sure how many hours wordpress
hosted sites have been down this year, but I'd guess the number is probably
within reason. If it goes down for an entire day, or for an hour every week,
then maybe it would be time to talk about it being a problem.

~~~
wwortiz
I actually think this is why: <http://vip.wordpress.com/hosting/> and it has
already happened a couple times

------
arnorhs
I have to say that that is awesome uptime overall. Considering the amount of
blogs and sites running on WP.com

TC should switch to some other hosting.. _then_ they would experince
downtime...

If I had uptime like that, I would be praising the host for the uptime and
patting them on the back, because they probably get a ton of shit from other
people all the time.

------
ronnoch
Anyone else surprised that TechCrunch is hosted on Wordpress.com?

~~~
adbge
Now that I think about it, I expected a tech-oriented like techcrunch to be
hosted on something a little more exotic.

~~~
covercash
If I recall correctly, they moved to Wordpress VIP due to downtime and
security concerns they had at Rackspace, their original host.

~~~
alnayyir
>they moved to Wordpress VIP due to downtime and security concerns

>Wordpress

>downtime...security concerns

Sounds well planned.

------
melvinram
Goes to show that no hosting solution is immune to down time.

------
thenbrent
Second time in a few months... must be quite upsetting if you're paying VIP
rates.

Gigaom, Flickr Blog, Gizmodo's Live blog and many other VIP flavours are all
down.

------
Zakuzaa
In any case, it should say techcrunch.com will be back shortly, not
wordpress.com

------
petercooper
GigaOm is still down, 2/3 hours later.

------
madmaze
its all back

